

Video: Well-Designed Buildings Sway, But Stay Standing in Japan Quake - himaniamoli
http://www.good.is/post/video-well-designed-buildings-sway-but-stay-standing-in-japan-quake/

======
stellar678
Isn't it generally expected that skyscrapers will be pretty well-engineered?
Are there any examples of skyscrapers being significantly damaged by an
earthquake?

~~~
mkramlich
That comment is just begging for the C. K. Louis routine to be cited. ;)

~~~
trafficlight
It's Louis C.K. His last name is Szekely. I'm not sure where the C.K. comes
from.

------
vinutheraj
Was the video taken after the earthquake had stopped ? The camera seems to be
fixed, no movement at all ?!

~~~
forgottenpaswrd
They could be using software correction. That explains only one building
moving a lot, very small movement on the others(reference part of the frame
fixed).

------
koenigdavidmj
Modern engineering rocks.

------
JoeAltmaier
Damn.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Sorry, that was just my tounge-tied way of expressing admiration for the
tremendous skill of Japanese civil engineers. Surely those building were
designed without expecting them to survive an 8.9 earthquake, yet survive they
did. I am in awe.

